# Would like some activity in my temp tank...



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok my 10 gallon temp tank is doing pretty good... here is the deal... It's going to be around 3 months (I'm assuming) till the real tank (29 gallon) gets set up. and i would like to have a litte more activity in my temp tank till then... 

Here is the issue... It is a small tank and what ever i put in it MIGHT (i guess i should say will probably) get eaten in about 6 months if i do go through with a predator (scorpion fish) tank... (Which i still dont know)... 

I thought about damsels first... but the info i have seen says they need 30 gallons... I have seen pics of them in nanos and i personally think it woudl be fine in the tank... 

There are also gobies, but i dont think i want to put them in the realm of just being eaten... Need some advide... 

To tell you the truth i would like 2 damsels, but I will listen to whatever yall say... 

-me


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

personally a young yellow tailed blue damsel would be fine as long as you keep up with the water changes and such, behrs damsel also generally you can find them at only an inch or so which is tiny, and in 3 months it won't grow so amazingly fast as to outsize the tank its housed in before it gets eaten.

plus 6$ damsel = alot cheaper meal then goby and such.
another is young green chromis also very small fish much like the damsels and cheap


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok keeping in the $10 area i have come up with Damsels (Yellow Tail, Blue, Sapphire), Chromis, Spotted Cardinal, and a six line wrasse...

Any opinions?

Also since this tank does have the possibility of being a small angel tank with a few other small fish... Which would be the best route in that case...

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok so I fiddled around on Live Aquaria and here are some things i would consider instead of a predator...

Big Boys (Just one of these and i tried to say in the 4" range)

Black Nox Angelfish (I like the black, but i dont know if i want the main fish in the tank to be black)
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+16+434&pcatid=434

Pygmy Yellowtail Angelfish (Not bad, but small)
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+16+456&pcatid=456

Flame Angelfish (Prolly a little too bright)
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+16+444&pcatid=444

Flame Hawkfish (He appears to eat small fish)
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+34+193&pcatid=193

Flaco Hawkfish (Also appears to be a micro fish eater)
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+34+2626&pcatid=2626

Blue Gudgeon Dartfish (Not really sure about this one... I dont think i would want it as my main fish and i think its too big to be a secondary)
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1636+1694&pcatid=1694

For smaller fish I had things like these in mind.

Scooter Blenny
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1635+91&pcatid=91

Lantern Bass
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+2730+1713&pcatid=1713

Two Spot Goby
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+2124+216&pcatid=216

Red Stripe Goby
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+2124+1728&pcatid=1728

Kaudern's Cardinal
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1926+82&pcatid=82

I really want to have as many other fish as i can besides my main fish so i realize that some of my "smaller" fish will take up alot of bioload...

Let me know what you think... That way I can possibly pick up something off of this list to add intrest...

-me


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I wouldn't put more than one angelfish in a tank, they are territorial. 

Hawkfish are known for eating ornamental shrimp and small fish like little Trimma gobies. 

Dartfish tend to be pretty fragile and like to jump, so add this one after the tank is really stable and make sure you have a tight fitting top. 

I'm sure you know Scooter Blennies are actually Dragonets and require live copepods. I have a red one that eats frozen food, though. It's not guaranteed they'll eat frozen, so I would hold off on getting one until the tank is mature and you have a hang on refugium to supplement pods. 

I wouldn't put a lantern bass in a 30 gallon with the little, peaceful fish you have listed below it.

I'm very fond of gobies. They're easy, small, cute, and not very shy. I have a whole bunch of gobies in my tanks, I love them. You can find gobies of all different colors and sizes. I'd also recommend a shrimp-goby pair. Very cool to watch. And a lot of gobies will fit into a ten gallon, so you could put some in your temporary tank.

A trio of grown cardinals would take up most of the room in your tank. If they're your main fish, that's ok, but if you want something else big, don't get these.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok so I looked into this... and I have pretty much decided on

1. Nox Angel or a male female pair of Pygmy Yellow Tails
2. A Falco Hawk
3. 4 maybe 5 little guys and i know i want a 2 spot...

-me


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Too many gobies is a bad idea also.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

BAHHHHHHH How the hell am i supposed to stock this thing?

Ok so my main fish choice being

1. Nox Angel and a Faclo Hawk
2. Pair of Pygmies and a Falco

Is one of those a duable combination? If both are tell your recommendation and y that is your recommendation...

Secondly... What else (fish wise) would you reccomend?

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok how about this lil guy

Yellow Clown Goby (not citrinis)
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+31+1441&pcatid=1441

Would he be a canidate for the long term plan as well as the short term of gettng a fishy?

It says he does better in a reef type tank.. which i dont have, but insight anyone...

-me


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If you like gobies, a lot of species get along very well. But hawkfish are way too aggressive for gobies unless you get a pygmy hawk (which is more related to anthias than hawkfish anyway). A clown goby would do fine in a fowlr and would mix with other gobies of different genus easily. 

"Too many gobies is a bad idea also."

I wouldn't say its a bad idea... just gotta be cautious when mixing


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Pygmys are expensive...

See i chose the Falco because he is small... I thought then he could eat less of my goodies... But im assuming he will pick at them...

Ok SOOOOO if i want to keep the Hawkfish on the list... What else would you reccommend for the tank... besides the Angel...

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Moved to http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-saltwater/23518-stocking-help.html#post208974 .... It was getting a little clustered in here...

-me


----------



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

s13 said:


> Too many gobies is a bad idea also.


I have more than 10 gobies in my 55 gallon tank. I have 2 Eviotas, 2 Trimmas, 3 clown gobies, a yashia goby, a Wheeler's goby and shrimp, and 2 Prioleps gobies. Some species like Trimmas and Eviotas like to be in groups. They all get along fine. I didn't do this, but if you add gobies that are territorial at the same time, there is less chance they will fight.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Felicia said:


> I have more than 10 gobies in my 55 gallon tank. I have 2 Eviotas, 2 Trimmas, 3 clown gobies, a yashia goby, a Wheeler's goby and shrimp, and 2 Prioleps gobies. Some species like Trimmas and Eviotas like to be in groups. They all get along fine. I didn't do this, but if you add gobies that are territorial at the same time, there is less chance they will fight.


As fish first said, it depends on the types of gobies.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I went with a clown... They had a little bitty lil guy and i couldnt resist...

he barely has any stipes, but they told me he would devolop them with age... If not ill just have a barely striped clown...

-me


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Get a mantis shrimp and feed him the clown.

I would trade my future education certificate to work with Stomatopods.


----------

